# Dishwasher in my own home



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I am installing a dishwasher in my own home.
Becasue of the construction of the wall the cabinet will be on , which is not near the sink, I can not run a vent up the wall.

So I am looking at doing an Island vent. I have room in the cabinet beside the dishwasher to do this.

Usually with an Island vents I have seen the Vent stack goes up and ties into the main stack in the attic. I do not have access to the attic. I was wondering if I could Tie into the main stack (3") in the basement. above where I will tie in the drain to the main stack for the Dishwasher. Both would be below the Tie in for the Kitchen sink, toilet and tub.

If this is not a good Idea is an AAV my best other option? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm having a hard time understanding what you wrote.

Lets start fresh. How far away is the kitchen sink from the dishwasher? You must have a working kitchen sink right?

Is it within 10'? Wisconsin code allows a 10' distance.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I would bet that the sink isn't 10' or easy to access. So, the plan is to dedicate a drain for the d/w.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Canadian code : my understanding is 5'. I am 12' away on the horizontal and going into the basement and back up to the sink and you have 16'.

I am looking at doing a dedicated drain. The type used on island sinks (Loop vent) 

http://www.terrylove.com/forums/showthread.php?1829-A-tragic-flaw

Scroll down to the 4th post the one with the picture.

Usually the vent would go up a wall and tie in to the main vent in the attic, or go right through the roof. I do not have access to the attic, 1973 modular house. 

So I am thinking from the post in the forum I mentioned above that I might be able to tie the vent from the loop for the dishwasher into the 3" main stack in the basement. I would tie the loop vent in above where I put the drain line for the dishwasher.
This would be below where the kitchen sink, toilet, tub and vanity on the main floor tie into the main stack.

Because I am tieing in an 1&1/2" line to a 3" line there should be enough air and not syphon out the dishwasher line even though the vent tie in would be below the other drain lines.

http://s1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee376/mae-ling/?action=view&current=Dishwasherdrainlines.jpgI have posted a line drawing that I hope helps :blink: (ignore the colored background and red green and blue lines, they are part of sketchup.)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Forget that. Google "dishwasher into a standpipe" and click on "images". 

That will give you an idea. Somehow you need to figure out local codes for an air-gap and standpipe requirements. Forget island venting all together. Use an AAV. Put the standpipe in a cabinet or location that close and accessible then run the drain. Make sure you have a clean-out for the horizontal run that goes into the stack.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I can use AAV by code not considered the best but is acceptable. If I put it at the top, just under the counter top in the cabinet beside the dishwasher it would be accessable for future repairs if needed. This may be the best way to go in this situation.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

By the way no building inspectors in this rural area. Still want to do it good.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

You can vent thru the disposal if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

No disposal and sink is 12' away in another set of cabinets. Think of this like a dishwasher in an island with no sink in the island.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Took another look and noticed that the 12" cabinet beside the dishwasher has a duct line below it in the joist bay for the hot air register. Can not reasonably move this.

The joist bays under the dishwasher are open.

I have attached a drawing. Of what I am wondering will work. Run the 3/4" line, high loop behind the dishwasher, through the floor and into a p-trap and 1&1/2" drain line over to the main stack which is 8feet away. 

Here is a drawing of my idea. (hope)


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I realize with a bit more work I could run a re-vent.
Tie in a 1&1/2" line in the wall beside the 3" main stack. run that down and under the floor over to the dishwasher, tie in the 3/4" high loop line, then a p-trap, then into the main 3" stack.

Not sure which side of the P-trap the re-vent should tie in on, re-vent high loop P-trap or high loop p-trap re-vent (I think the second is right)

Here is a pic.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Cjeff said:


> Took another look and noticed that the 12" cabinet beside the dishwasher has a duct line below it in the joist bay for the hot air register. Can not reasonably move this.
> 
> The joist bays under the dishwasher are open.
> 
> ...


In Wisconsin that would be illegal.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

I do not need air gap here. Open to any other ideas.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Whats a "re-vent"? That's not in my code book. Every fixture has a vent, what you have drawn is simply a fixture vent. 

The trap you have shown is a a mutated version of a running trap. Depending on room in most cases you will not be able to fit a standpipe behind the dishwasher in the opening. Measure and be sure you have clearance.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

re-vent must be the same term as you use for fixture vent. I have lived in 4 provinces in Canada and find that different terms are used to mean the same thing.

I had hoped to do a stand pipe as you suggested, However according to the measurements on the dishwasher there is only 3/4" at most between it and the back wall.

So will the running P-trap with the fixture vent work or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Cjeff said:


> re-vent must be the same term as you use for fixture vent. I have lived in 4 provinces in Canada and find that different terms are used to mean the same thing.
> 
> I had hoped to do a stand pipe as you suggested, However according to the measurements on the dishwasher there is only 3/4" at most between it and the back wall.
> 
> So will the running P-trap with the fixture vent work or should I look elsewhere?


I figured that.

Well, without being at the place its hard to say. Remember though, the standpipe can go in different places. Run the hose to it.

You really don't want a running trap on a pumped discharge if you can help it. Have a labotts blue beer and re-think the location of the standpipe. I bet you will find a good spot.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Have a labotts blue beer and re-think the location of the standpipe.


I think better with a Sleeman. :laughing:

Not a big fan of bland blue.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I think better with a Sleeman. :laughing:
> 
> Not a big fan of bland blue.


I pulled that out of thin air.....have no idea what you meatheads drink. I almost said Moosehead but a Canadian told me years ago its a crap beer in Canada.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Blue is a color, not a beer


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Out of curiosity what is considered the premium Canadian beer?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Dos Equis


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

As far as a stand pipe goes I can not think of a place. 

Next to this cabinet is the front closet. Really do not want it in back of that. Can not even put it in the wall and cover with a vent as right below this wall is the center beam of the house, which is tight to the sub-floor and the joists hang off. then it is open space. the other way is the walk way then a pantry cabinet which has the furnace below it. then the fridge. and really your at the main stack.

The nearest the stand pipe could be is about 7-8 feet away. plus going under the floor and back up again.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe I could sneak a standpipe between the floor joist and ductwork and up through the floor. The put the P-trap in the horizontal about 3 feet away. Would be real tight and awkward.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I wish I could help you. Without seeing it it's very difficult to give any decent advice.

If you can't, and your forced to use a running trap (which I wouldn't) then at least run it in 2" because it's a pumped discharge.

Mike


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I pulled that out of thin air.....have no idea what you meatheads drink. I almost said Moosehead but a Canadian told me years ago its a crap beer in Canada.


Mike every arsehole north of the 49th has a different opinion. :laughing:

Blue is probably the most popular, followed by Molson Canadian, Export, Moosehead, Keiths and Sleeman. Coors light and Bud are popular here aswell.

My daily poison is Sleeman Cream Ale, when I feel rich I drink Millstreet Tankhouse.:thumbsup:

...But that's another thread.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Crap- because of ductwork I can not do an island loop. Just too much in the way.

Here is a way I saw in a house that I could get to work.


Take the discharge hose from the dishwasher, do the high loop behind or beside the dishwasher, take it down through the floor, run it 2 feet horizontal to get over ductwork and into the top of a p-trap. then it is 7 feet horizontal to the main 3inch stack.

for the venting -
There is an existing 2" fixture vent line for the basement bathroom that I can access. This ties into the main stack above the fixtures on the 1st floor. I would Tee off this just below the floor joists and tie it into the drain line just before the p-trap.

Hopefully it is clear in the picture.


----------

